# Bei welchen Shop Pc Hardware bestellen



## brian97 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Da nun die bestellung meiner 1. Gamer pc Zusammenstellung ansteht wollte ich fragen bei welchen Hardwareshop ich bestellen soll? Welcher shop bietet das beste gesammt Paket aus Preise,Garantie/erstattung und schnelle hilfe bei problemen mit der Hardware?


----------



## stoepsel (30. Juli 2015)

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirst Du leider in unserer Kapitalismuswelt nicht finden.
Entweder, Du wählst den Shop nach Kundenbewertungen aus - unabhängig von den veranschlagten Preisen.

Oder, Du suchst Dir den günstigsten Shop raus und verzichtest zwangsläufig auf garantiert guten Kundenservice! 


Tante Edith sagt : hier, schon etwas älter aber meist noch zutreffend... Computeruniverse.net zum "besten" Hardware-Online-Shop gekÃ¼rt | heise online


----------



## bdz (30. Juli 2015)

Ich kann dir Cyberport empfehlen. Die haben einen guten Kundenservice und meist fast alles vorrätig.


----------



## FlyingPC (30. Juli 2015)

Ich würde bei der derzeitigen Lage nicht mehr bei Atelco und deren Tochtergesellschaften kaufen, wie z.B.: Hardwareversand.
Atelco meldet Insolvenz an: Auch Hardwareversand.de betroffen (Update: Stellungnahme)


----------



## Maqama (30. Juli 2015)

Habe oft über Mindfactory bestellt, Preise und Lieferung sind Top.
Umtauschen musste ich allerdings noch nichts, zum Service kann ich also nichts sagen.


----------



## Blaze83 (30. Juli 2015)

Bin bei alternate auch noch nie angegangen.

Was Umtausch angeht wider wohl nix aber Amazon kommen,  allerdings sind die bei Hardware nicht der günstigste shop.


----------



## Imperat0r (30. Juli 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Habe oft über Mindfactory bestellt, Preise und Lieferung sind Top.
> Umtauschen musste ich allerdings noch nichts, zum Service kann ich also nichts sagen.



Service bei Mindfactory war immer sehr gut. Rückgabe/Ersatzteile gab es nie Probleme bei mir!


----------



## bdz (30. Juli 2015)

Falls du bei Mindfactory bestellst, musst du aufpassen, nicht zu viele Artikel zurückzuschicken, denn sonst wird dein Konto gesperrt


----------



## Vodkaice87 (30. Juli 2015)

Moin,

Also ich bestelle zumeist bei Alternate und Caseking.
Etwas teurer aber meist sehr unkompliziert bei Fragen und Abwicklung.
Letzendlich hat glaube ich jeder mal schlechte und mal gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit den einzelnen Shops..


----------



## Blaze83 (30. Juli 2015)

Zumal auch der beste Shop mal was so richtig versemmelt. Also ne horrorrstorry wie aus Hollywood. Wirst bei allen Shops finden.


----------



## Octabus (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei "Geizhals" findest du zu fast jedem Produkt eine sehr detaillierte Beschreibung zu den Produkten als auch zu den diese vertreibenden Shops. Da kannst du auch viele Kundenrezensionen nachlesen und dir so einen Eindruck verschaffen. Ich wohne in Österreich und kann von dieser Seite aus vor allem "1ashop.at" und "cyberport.at" empfehlen. Bei "saturn.at" muss ich noch schauen, zumindest die Lieferzeiten dort sind auf jeden Fall etwas länger als gewöhnlich.


----------



## Rosigatton (24. Oktober 2015)

Der letzte Post kam am 30.7.


----------



## Octabus (24. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ist mir bewusst! Ich halte diesen Thread aber für etwas Allgemeineres und denke, dass ein paar zusätzliche Tipps für Nachkommende ganz nützlich sein könnten. Manche Inhalte sind eben zeitlos gefragt, so auch die Reputation diverser Online-Shops.


----------

